# 1G DNP Death Cycle



## trenaway262 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yo. I plan on doing a week long death cycle. I concluded a cycle 5 months ago, was 245 at 6'1 and 25% bodyfat. got down to 226. did 750/wk for a week. Diet was 2000-2500 cals or some shit. Did it clean, no binging or any other nonsense and had the same diet 1 1/2 week after then tapered up cals to maintenance. This my my protocol: 

at 223 as of now

Gonna go down to 205.

.5 mg prami every 3.5d


will take dnp suplement protocols. 2g magnesium a day, 3g taurin, 2g vit e, multi vit pill, zero cal Gatorade out the ass, and will get sufficient potassium from the chicken i'll be eating.

200 test cyp/wk
350 tren a/wk
1g DNP/day
1000 calorie max a day, 200g protein minimum, low carb but at least 30 throughout day to prevent hypo (**** bed sweats lol) ( may up this to 50 depending on how I feel)
cardio ed 1h
I like to ride my bike for about 20 minutes everyday also
pushups/situps/pullups/air squats/lunges ED (no gym lol)
tire flipping ED or EOD for 30 min or so

I've also used drugs on my last cycle, gonna do the same thing here. Gonna def trip on some lucy and go hiking (did that last DNP run, was amazing, just brought like 15 big ass gatorades with me haha), ketamine at night to knock me the **** out and vibe a lil, benzos EN to further knock my ass out (trensmonia/dnp combined lol), pcp for the energy boost, so that occasionally. Adderal on days I won't use lsd  or pcp because **** that shit.

After I'm done with this, just gonna cruise on 150 test cyp until january of next year to give my ****ing body a break. 

Will keep you updated my friends  I may drop DNP to 500 for a second week depending on how I look. I used the drugs above the exact same way my last cycle, fyi.

In before "oh man you're such a ****ing idiot." Well, if you're harming no one else and only yourself and are informed of the negative consequences from substance use, then it doesn't ****ing matter. I know this is unhealthy. I 

I'll keep this as a log and keep your guys posted


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 7, 2020)

Have a good time ...you said it yourself you know its a horrible idea but hey keep us posted


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 7, 2020)

sounds legit....


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 7, 2020)

I mean suicide letters come in all forms i guess...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

1000mg/day of DNP? Not of legit DNP you aren't.

I can't even take you seriously.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 7, 2020)

a true millennial..Thats the dumbest cycle Ive seen in a while


----------



## mugzy (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm looking forward to reading your log. 

As a younger man I experimented with higher doses of anabolics and DNP. I do not recommend it however I have run higher doses than 1g per day of crystal DNP. The side effects just are not worth it. I remember opening the window on a 15 degree night while sweating profusely all night long. Increasing cardio and running 500 mg/d is a much more comfortable solution.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 7, 2020)

In the old days we lived by the motto bury me big 

500 mg/d of anadrol and 2g cyp a week was the norm. You do not Squat 960 raw or bench 760 using 50 mg dbol/d and 500 mg sustanon. 

My liver is okay however kidneys are paying for it now. I'm just hoping to avoid dialysis someday.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> 1000mg/day of DNP? Not of legit DNP you aren't.
> 
> I can't even take you seriously.



Not smart and not possible are totally different things. To be honest, in the past I have ran over a gram of dinitros DNP for 2 weeks. It was in the middle of winter we were in the middle of getting smashed with snow in the midwest and I was snow removing. It was an interesting experiment for sure.


----------



## Tatlifter (Apr 7, 2020)

I just wrote a big comment about WOW dont do this etc etc...then deleted it...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

MS1605 said:


> Not smart and not possible are totally different things. To be honest, in the past I have ran over a gram of dinitros DNP for 2 weeks. It was in the middle of winter we were in the middle of getting smashed with snow in the midwest and I was snow removing. It was an interesting experiment for sure.



I can't even imagine the level of suck 1000mg/day of DNP would bring. No way can that amount not do permanent damage to kidneys not to mention liver toxicity.

At least you did it in the middle of winter so you could sleep in the snow lol.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I can't even imagine the level of suck 1000mg/day of DNP would bring. No way can that amount not do permanent damage to kidneys not to mention liver toxicity.
> 
> At least you did it in the middle of winter so you could sleep in the snow lol.



Its terrible I do not recommend it and the benefits are diminishing.


----------



## trenaway262 (Apr 7, 2020)

I get what all of you are saying, and I agree - it's very dumb for my health, and if I'm not responsible with hydration, nutrition, workouts, and temperature, then death is 100%. With that being said, I'll do such anyway. Do high dose DNP sides suck? Absolutely man. Have I been able to endure them (albeit at a lower dose before)? That's a yep. 

For those who undoubtedly will see this thread for years to come while researching DNP, I do not recommend what the **** I'm doing. If you feel so inclined - be responsible, do your research, realize that it's all a mental game given you have proper supplements and hydration. If I die, then oh ****ing well. With that being said, look at this as a science experiment and get interested in the results that I'll log. 

If one is to ever go high-dose DNP, then do yourself a favor and do thorough research if your goal is longevity. I'll update the post tonight for the first log.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks,let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 7, 2020)

Be sure to post pics in your journal.  I have never seen anything this aggressive and am interested to see the journey.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 7, 2020)

I find it funny we have to support everyone that comes here with a shitty idea..Read his entire post then tell me if this guy should be on anything ..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 7, 2020)

If your gonna take abunch of gear why use all those other drugs that do the exact opposite of what your trying to do? Why the hell would anyone wanna take a g of dnp


----------



## mugzy (Apr 7, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I find it funny we have to support everyone that comes here with a shitty idea..Read his entire post then tell me if this guy should be on anything ..



Why do we have to support shitty ideas?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 7, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Why do we have to support shitty ideas?


we shouldnt ...


----------



## TODAY (Apr 7, 2020)

trenaway262 said:


> I get what all of you are saying, and I agree - it's very dumb for my health, and if I'm not responsible with hydration, nutrition, workouts, and temperature, then death is 100%. With that being said, I'll do such anyway. Do high dose DNP sides suck? Absolutely man. Have I been able to endure them (albeit at a lower dose before)? That's a yep.
> 
> For those who undoubtedly will see this thread for years to come while researching DNP, I do not recommend what the **** I'm doing. If you feel so inclined - be responsible, do your research, realize that it's all a mental game given you have proper supplements and hydration. If I die, then oh ****ing well. With that being said, look at this as a science experiment and get interested in the results that I'll log.
> 
> If one is to ever go high-dose DNP, then do yourself a favor and do thorough research if your goal is longevity. I'll update the post tonight for the first log.


Have you considered what sort of platter you'd like to be served on once you've inevitably cooked yourself?


----------



## The Tater (Apr 7, 2020)

Please post your results. Hopefully you don’t overheat.


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 7, 2020)

Just because you have done something really risky before and come out fine doesn't mean that you will everytime.  
        Keep us updated with pictures please, am really interested as to how this will go if it does


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 7, 2020)

trenaway262 said:


> I get what all of you are saying, and I agree - it's very dumb for my health, and *if I'm not responsible* with hydration, nutrition, workouts, and temperature, then death is 100%. With that being said, I'll do such anyway. Do high dose DNP sides suck? Absolutely man. Have I been able to endure them (albeit at a lower dose before)? That's a yep.


The bold made me laugh out loud. It's the equivalent of closing the stable door after the horse has already bolted. Lets not bullshit people with the idea that you're being "responsible" at all here. 

The temperature increase from DNP is irreversible. That means if you get into the danger zone then their is precisely jackshit you can do about it beyond praying that a hospital somewhere can save your ass. We're in the middle of a health pandemic so the chances of that happening are close to zero. In fact, it would be stupid for them to waste time & resources on you - that's just the brutal reality of the current situation. 

I know I'm not going to change your mind. That's not my intention. As a misanthropist I'm delighted to let natural selection do its thing. I just want to emphasize to those reading the thread that high dose DNP cycles are ****ing stupid and not necessary. For anyone. Ever. I say that from a position of authority on the topic. As anyone who has ever explored the internet to learn about DNP would know. Low dose, longer cycles for the win. Always.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

trenaway262 said:


> I get what all of you are saying, and I agree - it's very dumb for my health, With that being said, I'll do such anyway.
> 
> If I die, then oh ****ing well.



Your posts remind me of that emo kid with an anarchy tattoo that wore black everyday.

If you want to start a log about doing an asinine amount of DNP, just do it.

No one wants to hear about how your life means nothing to you. There are better ways to take care of that if you choose.

With that said. Ill leave you to it.


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 7, 2020)

I haven’t used dnp and frankly don’t know much about it. Probably the last thing I would consider using. With that said, it sounds like 1g is overkill, you plan on eating 1000 calories a day? You are going to drop wright insanely fast, dnp or not, if you insist on using it I’d drop it to a more responsible dose and look into appetite suppressants and consider adding anadrol as that tends to kill appetite for many and will help you retain strength in the gym with that massive calorie deficit. I’m all for pushing the envelope but this doesn’t sound like an appropriate time Or way to do it


----------



## Beserker (Apr 8, 2020)

Maybe you’ll get lucky and not die, but just get cataracts or go deaf or something...


----------



## trenaway262 (Apr 8, 2020)

Not sure how to edit the first post, but here's the day 1 log:

Dosed 250mg powdered DNP 6am, 10 am, 2 pm, 6pm.

Exercise: 2 mile jog, biked a bit around town, flipped tires for about an hour, pushups pullups situps squats w weighted vest

Heat: Obviously I already feel it, it's definitely similar to ~400g in feeling already.

Adderal XR 20mg 6am, 400mg caffeine  10am.

Food: pound of chicken baked , 300 cal (60g protein, 8 carbs) whey protein, powerade with about 20 carbs (so about 1000 or so calories)

See you guys tomorrow evening!


----------



## TODAY (Apr 8, 2020)

trenaway262 said:


> Not sure how to edit the first post, but here's the day 1 log:
> 
> Dosed 250mg powdered DNP 6am, 10 am, 2 pm, 6pm.
> 
> ...


You're quite the optimist...


----------



## The Tater (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m curious how long you can keep up with physical activity.

You should incorporate cake into your diet.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2020)

Obvious Troll is obvious.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 8, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Obvious Troll is obvious.



I'd like to think so...


----------



## joeyirish777 (Apr 8, 2020)

your doing all of this on 20mg of adderal to boot now? sorry but I don't believe this without pics.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 8, 2020)

You are a jack ass, that is all I have to say here


----------



## bvs (Apr 8, 2020)

I've used DNP a few times. Does it work? Yes. Is it dangerous? Absolutely. Can it be used safety? I think so.

That being said 1gram is exactly what you described it: a death cycle. The scary thing about DNP is that once you have taken it you are locked in for the next couple of days. If things go bad they will have to give you ice enemas and people have even had limbs amputated due to overheating and the tissue dying. And of course there has been fatalities. 

At the end of the day I'm not your parent, so do whatever the fuuck you want, just be EXTREMELY careful


----------



## Steamboat (Apr 8, 2020)

Lmbo!!!! I like the cut of your jib


----------



## TODAY (Apr 8, 2020)

Steamboat said:


> Lmbo!!!! I like the cut of your jib


Good news!

It only takes two to form a weird, reckless death cult.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 8, 2020)

id like to knock the guy but hey everyone does what they do...dont know why he would post this nonsense ive never even tried dnp and i would never do that amouunt and i like pushing it...im an all or nothing kind of guy but im not going to kill myself..i mean im sure im using a lt more then i should but not being unsafe..i got my blood work results yesterday and im perfect...not one thing wrong from sugar , liver and kidneys iron potassium...he says i have outstanding blood work that what ever i do keep doing it cause ur perfectly fine...i just find posts like this concerning...u know there are a lot of good brothers here and u know its a horrible idea,so why post it....i dont get it..if he feels he needs a cosigner he isnt gonna find one that knows what they are talking about...i admit i dont know that much thats why i ask and read other posts...i dont state what im going to run unless im looking for people opinions on if i should. i have cut my cruising dose and i have extended it from reading u guys insightful info...maybe one of these replies will sink in and he will change it but i doubt it...these boards are here to help. so my final statement will be think about if u want to live a LONG life...if not rock on you prob. wont die right away but with stacks like that it wont be long ...id say i really hope u know what ur doing but i see that isnt the case but i still wih u no harm...im just going to jot down his user name just to see how long he stays around.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 8, 2020)

I wouldn’t even risk running DNP with Covid going around still. I’m no expert but I would imagine it could possibly lead to your body being at risk for a more severe case of covid if you did get it.


----------



## trenaway262 (Apr 9, 2020)

*Day 2*

1g powdered dose spread throughout day
Just had a pound of chicken, tbspn of olive oil, and about 20g carbs from a powerade
dosed 240mg pseudoephedrine hcl, 400mg caffeine in the morning
1hr jog
cycled for about an hr
(why the **** wouldn't I if I'm on DNP? Not going to not workout hard just because it's high dose lol I'm trying to take advantage the best I can)

Spent the rest of the day in front of my fan doing work. Going to dose 10mg melatonin and 1g xanax for sleep - did the same last night and didn't wake up more than twice. Heat obviously ramped up - feels similar to 750mg. Stimulants are keeping me going obviously.

Scale is down to 215, I attribute this mostly to the tren and also being in ketosis (ate low carb for about 5 days before starting - forgot to mention).

I'll update you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2020)

trenaway262 said:


> 1g powdered dose spread throughout day
> Just had a pound of chicken, tbspn of olive oil, and about 20g carbs from a powerade
> dosed 240mg pseudoephedrine hcl, 400mg caffeine in the morning
> 1hr jog
> ...



1g of Xanax! Dirt nap.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 9, 2020)

This thread is useless. The OP is ignorant and nothing that is being posted represents anything positive in research about DNP.

He openly claims that life doesn't matter to him and is basically fake logging ridiculous numbers in an attempt to get a reaction.

Imitating anything that this imbecile is posting is asinine and reckless.

NOTE: 1gram of xanax will literally kill any human


----------



## trenaway262 (Apr 9, 2020)

Obviously I meant 1mg of xanax lol


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 10, 2020)

Lol tough croud.


----------



## trenaway262 (Apr 10, 2020)

MS1605 said:


> Lol tough croud.


lmfao

DAY 3... is it day 3? **** lol

dosed 1g spread throughout day.
20mg xr upon waking, 200mg caffeine about 4 hrs later, snorted some angel dust about 3-4 hrs later.

Same shit with cardio, same shit with food

Scale is down to 209!!

ketosis and tren are really keeping the water off for sure

last night the 1mg xanax was NOT enough to keep me from waking up periodically due to sweating so much. Woke up like every hour, even on extreme low carb (had the same 20 from powerade, trust me I've been trying to be weary of getting a lot because of the heat) but it's 1g of DNP lol.  Fan pointed on me, window open (in 40s where I live). Getting leaner by the day. Cravings basically non-existent as I keep myself busy and am on hella stimulants haha

Gonna dose 2mg xanax tn to see what happens, metabolism from dnp and tren literally make me barely feel it.

I'll see you guys tomorrow!!


----------



## TODAY (Apr 10, 2020)

trenaway262 said:


> lmfao
> 
> DAY 3... is it day 3? **** lol
> 
> ...


This becomes less likely with each passing hour.


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 10, 2020)

I would like to think this is real, and also would like to see before and after pics. 

I like to see some people push the envelope of what other people are not willing to do.
 Like OP said it's his body, he ain't hurting anyone else, and he admits he knows it's stupid and does not encourage or recommend anyone else to try this.

However with the amount of , amphetamines and God knows what else he has said to have been doing , I find it hard to believe that he would be able to maintain as strict of a diet , or even remember to log onto a new board he just joined to inform a bunch of people of his journey.

However, OP , if your serious some progress pics or some type of proof would be nice to also take this seriously while following your thread. Good Luck.


----------



## trenaway262 (Apr 10, 2020)

dropped 200ug lsd this morning. We shall see if I succumb... I am fearless in my mind, so I've no worries

regardless friends, stay safe


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2020)

trenaway262 said:


> dropped 200ug lsd this morning. We shall see if I succumb... I am fearless in my mind, so I've no worries
> 
> regardless friends, stay safe



should've milked it longer. You had some people genuinely upset. 

Troll school grade: C-


----------



## trenaway262 (Apr 10, 2020)

mate this is all real. I'm still tripping hard. Gonna have to take benzos to calm the **** down. Can't go anymore with dosing because of overheating, damn...

but yeah no i'v literally just ****ing threw up and am still wondering if I'm going to die. Natural selection I suppose


----------



## trenaway262 (Apr 10, 2020)

this is very ****ing intense, but if I die, then I've died fearless and as a learning experience: watch what the **** you do. Pissed at myself, man. Disappointing.


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2020)

trenaway262 said:


> mate this is all real. I'm still tripping hard. Gonna have to take benzos to calm the **** down. Can't go anymore with dosing because of overheating, damn...
> 
> but yeah no i'v literally just ****ing threw up and am still wondering if I'm going to die. Natural selection I suppose



Speaking as somebody who has taken that amount of LSD: you’re full of shit. 

Good luck typing accurate and coherent sentences on such a dose. 

Troll school grade edit: D+


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 10, 2020)

This thread reads like Fear and Loathing in SI.

"took 1g of DNP and snorted some angel dust to start my day. Finished my day with a little acid and tren."

Stupid troll thread


----------



## trenaway262 (Apr 10, 2020)

**** it im pinning all of my tren it doesn't even matter. got bout 40cc of ace esgettit


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 10, 2020)

FAKE NEWS!  

RIP Trenaway!  I was almost believing this idiot, as stupid as this is.  Someone needs to drop a body bag in front of his house and save the coroner some time.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 10, 2020)

Threads like this make me glad I live and work outdoors in South Florida. I already feel like I’m melting most of the time. Unless an ice age hits or I move north, I won’t be touching the stuff


----------



## Trump (Jul 26, 2020)

Why did I just read all that???


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 26, 2020)

Trump said:


> Why did I just read all that???


Yeah no shit you and me both how stupid.
Dude died back in April already. Lol!
!S!


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jul 30, 2020)

So I did some digging and found this dude on reddit and steroidsourcetalk. He last visited there in June of this year so yeah he appears to be alive and a troll.

https://www.steroidsourcetalk.org/mybb/User-trenaway262


----------



## Trump (Jul 30, 2020)

you need a life Colombo 



DeplorableCracker said:


> So I did some digging and found this dude on reddit and steroidsourcetalk. He last visited there in June of this year so yeah he appears to be alive and a troll.
> 
> https://www.steroidsourcetalk.org/mybb/User-trenaway262


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jul 30, 2020)

Trump said:


> you need a life Colombo



got one I wouldn’t trade for a million bucks bruv


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 1, 2020)

Scrolled through this relatively quickly, but as far as I can tell OP got as far as Day 3?

Even for a troll that’s a lack of dedication.

Anvar25 guy, Kelvin, and the guy that sold his testicles to a Japanese business man.....those guys were legit.


----------



## trenaway262 (Jan 11, 2022)

Started back my second death cycle. Am on day 4, figured I'd log it here.

750mg dnp/day.
500mg test e
1g tren ace
500mg mast e
100mg winny

I just do the shots once a week.

I'm hot as fuck. Doing keto but still fucking dying. rn am 6'1 275 25% bf

just did chest and bis. was flat, but strength hasnt budged. able to do 365 for 10s on flat bench

goal is to get down to 250 and be a SHREDDED FUCKING CUNT AND SHIT ON EVERYONE


----------



## TODAY (Jan 11, 2022)

trenaway262 said:


> Started back my second death cycle. Am on day 4, figured I'd log it here.
> 
> 750mg dnp/day.
> 500mg test e
> ...


So, uh...

The goal isn't to literally die?


----------



## flenser (Jan 11, 2022)

The mast and winny make no sense at all, and tren ace once a week is pointless. Losing 25 lbs doesn't require insane measures, and 275 @25% bf minus 25 lbs is... 18% bf. Definitely NOT shredded. BUT with 750mg DNP ed, you will definitely be able to shit on everyone.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 11, 2022)

It won't work well, don't look to grow up with a ton of gear while abusing DNP to shred yourself. Focus on one goal, DNP and little anabolic support, don't waste your steroids. Plus, it's a beating for the body.

Another route is to use other kinder burners such as GH, clen, eca, etc ... that do not crush your performance in the gym ... is what pros Bbs usually do


----------



## bvs (Jan 11, 2022)

trenaway262 said:


> Started back my second death cycle. Am on day 4, figured I'd log it here.
> 
> 750mg dnp/day.
> 500mg test e
> ...



You're a crazy mofo for even attempting this. Whats the point of such crazy doses of some crazy compounds? 

Why pinning once a week? Especially tren ace?

Using 'cosmetic' compounds (mast and winny mostly) while on dnp makes no sense, you are going to look crap while on dnp anyway so its pointless putting your body under the extra stress of more drugs

And im not trying to sound like a jerk here but for all that gear your stats arent exactly amazing


----------



## trenaway262 (Jan 11, 2022)

haters gon hate fuck that shit i'm getting shredded
!!!


----------



## TODAY (Jan 11, 2022)

trenaway262 said:


> haters gon hate fuck that shit i'm *doing irreversible harm to my body*
> !!!


I fixed it for you


----------



## trenaway262 (Jan 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I fixed it for you


And what the fuck about it, bitch boy?


----------



## TODAY (Jan 11, 2022)

trenaway262 said:


> I have a small pp and a deathwish and I am VERY SENSITIVE ABOUT IT.


Fixed this one, too.


----------



## trenaway262 (Jan 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Fixed this one, too.


Right, fucking loser. Pathetic. Would LOVE to hear that shit in real life, but you're just big behind a key board, right, faggot?


----------



## TODAY (Jan 11, 2022)

trenaway262 said:


> Right, I am the most easily triggered person on the planet. Perhaps this is why i choose to ruin my health in order to make short-term gains. Thank you for this valuable insight, sir


You're very welcome, friend!


----------



## trenaway262 (Jan 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You're very welcome, friend!


Hahahaha who the fuck asked for your opinion? I know what I'm doing. I'm a grown ass man. I don't give a fuck about your faggot ass wanting to project your insecurities because you're so bitch made that you have to talk shit behind a keyboard.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 11, 2022)

trenaway262 said:


> Hahahaha I'm gonna go have myself a good old-fashioned tantrum about an innocuous internet post.


You do you, bud!


----------



## trenaway262 (Jan 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You do you, bud!


You're fucking pathetic.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 11, 2022)

trenaway262 said:


> You're fucking clever as hell.


Thanks! I'm glad we finally see eye to eye on this topic.


----------



## trenaway262 (Jan 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Thanks! I'm glad we finally see eye to eye on this topic.


Not nearly. Drop your fucking address you pathetic piece of shit. I'll hop on a fucking flight and we'll see what the fucks up with your bitch made attitude, pussy. I'll fucking destroy you and your fucking family.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 11, 2022)

trenaway262 said:


> Not nearly. It's important to me that you know how much I appreciate your help on this. You're clearly very wise and I value your opinion above all others.


I do what I can.


----------



## trenaway262 (Jan 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I do what I can.


Not enough. How about you blow your fucking brains out?


----------



## TODAY (Jan 11, 2022)

trenaway262 said:


> Not enough. My penis is still very small. Can you help me with this?


Sorry, little dude.

My power is not limitless.


----------



## trenaway262 (Jan 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Sorry, little dude.
> 
> My power is not limitless.


You must like dick since you brought up dick. That explains a lot, faggot. You have a little boyfriend, don't you? Is that why you spend so much fucking time on a steroid forum? You like men don't you. Kys degenerate


----------



## TODAY (Jan 11, 2022)

trenaway262 said:


> You must like dick since you brought up dick. That explains a lot, faggot. You have a little boyfriend, don't you? Is that why you spend so much fucking time on a steroid forum? You like men don't you. Kys degenerate


I did no such thing! I was merely quoting what you posted.


----------



## bvs (Jan 11, 2022)

Hahahaha someones a little butthurt


----------

